# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Lineage2

## semen_hr

Запущен новый игровой Сервер!!! *www.l2rus.com* Lineage 2 Gracia part2 

Торопитесь! У вас есть уникальная возможность стать на этом сервере ПЕРВЫМ! Вы сможете выбрать своему персонажу самый лучший ник, создать первый на сервере клан, выкупить самый лучший кланхолл и захватить самый красивый замок! 
*www.l2rus.com*

----------


## манюня

я уже играла в эту игра, и что то меня от неё не прёт

----------

